# USB CyberSnipa 5.1



## Martillo1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello, I have a pair of CyberSnipa 5.1 USB headphones, but I cannot make them work.

Some output:


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD asuka.familyworks 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# kldload snd_uaudio
```


```
# dmesg
...
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
...
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
...
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
...
ugen5.2: <vendor 0x0d8c> at usbus5
uhid0: <vendor 0x0d8c USB Audio, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 2> on usbus5
ugen5.3: <vendor 0x131d> at usbus5
...
uaudio0: <vendor 0x0d8c USB Audio, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 2> on usbus5
uaudio0: No playback!
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format
uaudio0: No midi sequencer
pcm0: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```


```
# ls /dev
acd0            da1             klog            sndstat         ugen0.1
acpi            da2             kmem            stderr          ugen1.1
ad10            da3             log             stdin           ugen2.1
ad10s1          da4             mdctl           stdout          ugen3.1
ad10s2          da4s1           mem             sysmouse        ugen3.2
ad10s3          dcons           midistat        ttyv0           ugen3.3
ad10s4          devctl          mixer0          ttyv1           ugen4.1
ad10s4a         devstat         msdosfs         ttyv2           ugen5.1
ad10s4b         dgdb            nfslock         ttyv3           ugen5.2
ad10s4d         dsp0.0          null            ttyv4           ugen5.3
ad10s4e         ext2fs          nvidia0         ttyv5           ugen6.1
ad10s4f         fd              nvidiactl       ttyv6           ugen6.2
ata             fido            pass0           ttyv7           ugen7.1
atkbd0          fw0             pass1           ttyv8           ugen7.2
audit           fw0.0           pass2           ttyv9           ugen7.3
bpf             fwmem0          pass3           ttyva           uhid0
bpf0            fwmem0.0        pass4           ttyvb           ums0
cd0             geom.ctl        pass5           ttyvc           urandom
console         io              pci             ttyvd           usb
consolectl      kbd0            ptmx            ttyve           usbctl
ctty            kbd1            pts             ttyvf           xpt0
da0             kbdmux0         random          ufsid           zero
```


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <USB audio> (rec) default
```

What's wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2011)

Load uaudio before plugging the USB soundcard in.


----------



## Martillo1 (Feb 3, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Load uaudio before plugging the USB soundcard in.



Just tried it now and the result is the same: only rec and no playback.


```
#dmesg
...
ugen5.3: <vendor 0x0d8c> at usbus5
uaudio0: <vendor 0x0d8c USB Audio, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 3> on usbus5
uaudio0: No playback!
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format
uaudio0: No midi sequencer
pcm0: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uhid0: <vendor 0x0d8c USB Audio, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 3> on usbus5
```


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <USB audio> (rec) default
```

The contents of /dev/ are the same.

I know that ArchLinux recognizes it and shows its name as Storm 5.1 or 7.1 afer installing PulseAudio. Before it was just an usb audio device. I remember blacklisting the hda modules for it to work.


----------



## Martillo1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, after getting fed up of watching internet videos (thanks to gnash & opera for the flash part) without sound, I decided to put an end to this deafness and grabbed a pair of regular jack connected headphones, plugged them in and kldloaled the appropriate module (in this case snd_hda), and voila! Got sound


----------

